# Insurance rider



## Tommy Sanchez (Sep 17, 2016)

i just called my State Farm agent, it's only an extra $20/month for the gap insurance.


----------



## TheThings (Oct 28, 2016)

Tommy Sanchez said:


> i just called my State Farm agent, it's only an extra $20/month for the gap insurance.


Did they tell you that your ride share driving has to be less than 50% of your overall driving?


----------

